# Has anyone toured on a folder?!



## Alex11 (16 Feb 2013)

As the title says...

Just wondering!


----------



## Brommyboy (16 Feb 2013)

Many, many miles of cycle camping done using my Brompton! I do this whenever a train/coach assist is necessary. Have toured in Scotland, Wales, England, France and The Netherlands over the previous dozen years. See A to B Issue 87 (Dec 2011) for a write-up.


----------



## Sara_H (16 Feb 2013)

Theres a blog called path less pedalled by a couple who tour extensively, but have done some touring by Brompton. I'm sure I've read a few blogs by folk who've jogle'd by brommie too.


----------



## GM (16 Feb 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Theres a blog called path less pedalled by a couple who tour extensively, but have done some touring by Brompton. I'm sure I've read a few blogs by folk who've jogle'd by brommie too.


 

Great link Sara, that will keep me occupied for a couple of hours reading. Would love to do some of their tours.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Feb 2013)

It's been done, certainly.
Not sure I'd do a long tour on a Brommie, but you never know...


----------



## Crankarm (17 Feb 2013)

I have climbed the major cols of the Pyrenees on my Brompton - Marie Blanc, Aubisque, Soulor,Tourmalet and Peyresourde plus ridden the Basque and Bearn regions of SW France back in 2004. Camped as well. Eurostar and TGV first class down to Biarritz and back. Had a great time. The Times did an offer which was very very attractive. Strangely it hasn't been repeated.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Feb 2013)

Chapeau!! @ Crankarm.


----------



## Alex11 (17 Feb 2013)

I just love the idea of the ease of transport. What's to stop you getting on the train to France or the Netherlands for example and touring!

It's a great idea.

What's the situation with Brommies and panniers etc. ?


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Feb 2013)

There's specialised Brommie luggage






but I've also used a rack pack





This only works if you have a rack, obviously!!


----------



## Alex11 (17 Feb 2013)

And you need a special Brommie rack right?!


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Feb 2013)

I suspect so...
Frankly, I wouldn't go out of my way to get a Brommie with a rack.
The front touring pannier holds way more stuff than I'd ever need for a tour.
My bike came with a rack, and I just couldn't be arsed to remove it.


----------



## Poacher (17 Feb 2013)

One advantage of a rack is that it allows the fitting of 4 "Eazy Wheels", which make it _much_ easier to roll around when the Brommie is folded - and more stable than the 3 wheels possible when you _don't_ have a rack.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Feb 2013)

A topeak quick release rack works great and still allows the 'parking' part fold. But the best solution is a carradice camper on the rear and t bag on the front.

Some people use the rear Brompton rack effectively for touring with 65l rucksacks stood upright and fastened to the saddle.


----------



## palinurus (18 Feb 2013)

On an Airnimal once, but that's pretty similar to a typical road-ish bike.

I've done long-ish day rides on a Brompton when it's all I've had, and each time it was way more fun than I anticipated it would be. Some people have done very long tours on them.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Feb 2013)

friends of mine have Bike Friday's which they routinely go touring on. 1st journaled tour they did 4,755 miles, 2nd 3,965 miles and their last tour 1,545 miles on. http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/shadybrook scroll to the bottom of the page for the journals.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Feb 2013)




----------



## ufkacbln (18 Feb 2013)

palinurus said:


> On an Airnimal once, but that's pretty similar to a typical road-ish bike.
> 
> I've done long-ish day rides on a Brompton when it's all I've had, and each time it was way more fun than I anticipated it would be. Some people have done very long tours on them.


 

I tried that and got from Glasgow to Lochwinnoch!

This is my happy touring photo!


----------



## mickle (18 Feb 2013)

What an inspiring thread!


I have a Btompton........


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Feb 2013)

That and a map, and you're sorted!!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Feb 2013)

A friend I ride with when he returns 'home' from the USA on Holliday wrote this about one of his many many tours on a Brompton....

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-779659.html


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Feb 2013)

I have a colleague who "City tours" with a Brompton

He goes to a large town or City for a few days by train or bus then explores the local environs by Bike before taking public transport to the next destination


----------



## Pottsy (19 Feb 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> I have a colleague who "City tours" with a Brompton
> 
> He goes to a large town or City for a few days by train or bus then explores the local environs by Bike before taking public transport to the next destination


 
Nice idea, I like that.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Feb 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> I have a colleague who "City tours" with a Brompton
> 
> He goes to a large town or City for a few days by train or bus then explores the local environs by Bike before taking public transport to the next destination


An idea for the next holidays!
Wait ... don't have a Brompton ... yet!


----------



## Sara_H (19 Feb 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> An idea for the next holidays!
> Wait ... don't have a Brompton ... yet!


How many bikes will that be Pat?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Feb 2013)

Sara_H said:


> How many bikes will that be Pat?


Would be 5 plus a frame 
But I'm NOT getting another


----------



## Sara_H (19 Feb 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Would be 5 plus a frame
> But I'm NOT getting another


 
We've found our folder very useful since we got it!

I'm currently selling bikes as part of the decluttering process, but the folder will be staying!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Feb 2013)

Sara_H said:


> We've found our folder very useful since we got it!
> 
> I'm currently selling bikes as part of the decluttering process, but the folder will be staying!


Well, one of mine is going on loan to a pal for a few months, for her to decide if she likes cycling. There will be a void in the spare room


----------



## Bromptonaut (21 Feb 2013)

Question of long distances on a B came up during the London lunchtime pootle on Tuesday. DZ reported people having completed FNRttC and I think the LonJog on Bromptons.

I've done 30-40 miles on my M6R and found it easy enough to cover ground. Better than my Claud Butler Ravanna but not as effortless as the Galaxy. Prob is that hand discomfort cuts in pretty quickly. Wish now I'd specced P bars . Considered a conversion but will experiment with grips first.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Feb 2013)

I've done a about ten rides over 100 miles on my old m then p then back to m bars Brompton, hands were always an issue after that sort of distance.

However on my new h Brompton 3 speed, I've done two 100 mile rides with no hand discomfort whatsoever, I have brooks slender leather grips. So the extra few inch gained on the h style has made a massive difference to my comfort.

I'd have no issues about touring on a Brompton and I'm planning on doing so in April.


----------



## StuAff (21 Feb 2013)

Bromptonaut said:


> Question of long distances on a B came up during the London lunchtime pootle on Tuesday. DZ reported people having completed FNRttC and I think the LonJog on Bromptons.


Yup, Mark did LonJog on his 6-speed Brommie (and frequently more than kept up with the likes of me on carbon roadies). Quite a few people have done FNRttC on Bromptons and various other folders- I did multiple FNRs, including my first one, on my old Dahon Jetstream XP, and Chutney (my Speed Pro TT) has done one so far. Henrik, its previous owner, climbed the Tourmalet on it


----------



## Brommyboy (25 Feb 2013)

No hand discomfort with my M Brommies: I do have short bar ends to use, though. Longest day ride 107 miles in under 10 hours, no hand issues.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2013)

Brommyboy said:


> No hand discomfort with my M Brommies: I do have short bar ends to use, though. Longest day ride 107 miles in under 10 hours, no hand issues.


I really hope I can get my 100 milers to less than ten hours, but I live in such a hilly area. My next one will be on the coast I hope, so maybe I'll be able to do it.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Feb 2013)

Longest day I've done on a Brom is 45 miles.
The hands can get a bit tingly.
I've fitted bar ends and different grips to my M6R but it's still a bit of an issue.


----------



## MacB (25 Feb 2013)

Here's a link to a group of people that did a folding bike LeJog:-

http://www.combingmyhair.com/?p=1113


----------



## Brommyboy (26 Feb 2013)

My 100 miler day rides have been in Kent/Surrey or France. That particular one had a peak elevation of 290m from the coast, plus a number of other climbs. I had done one in Alsace of 100 miles in 8.25 hrs which had much more altitude gain and three quite steep climbs. Checking my cycle-camping records, I have covered nearly 8500 miles on these trips, by Brompton, during the last twelve years.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Feb 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> I have a colleague who "City tours" with a Brompton
> 
> He goes to a large town or City for a few days by train or bus then explores the local environs by Bike before taking public transport to the next destination


This has inspired me and the mrs to check out cheap ways to get to some cities for weekends....megabus, Manchester to Paris...£50 return each....bargain and we can take our bromptons with no worries.


----------



## Crankarm (27 Feb 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> This has inspired me and the mrs to check out cheap ways to get to some cities for weekends....megabus, Manchester to Paris...£50 return each....bargain and we can take our bromptons with no worries.


 
I got the Eurostar then TGV first class all the way down to Biarritz from London and back for £80. My Brompton snoozed away peacefully in the luggage rack, making little puffs of contentment from time to time. It loved cycling across Paris.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Feb 2013)

Crankarm said:


> I got the Eurostar then TGV first class all the way down to Biarritz from London and back for £80. My Brompton snoozed away peacefully in the luggage rack, making little puffs of contentment from time to time. It loved cycling across Paris.


Ah but that's from Manchester for us


----------

